

Customers proactively chase mint.com for UK version. - nailer
http://blog.mint.com/blog/updates/mintcom-free-online-personal-finance-web-app-now-live/#comments

======
nailer
One way to gauge whether you're doing well: customers are chasing you for
product.

Scroll down a page. Since September, the thread has been taken over by people
interested in Mint submitting their details for a (completely unannounced) UK
beta release, asking themselves to be added to the list if and when it
happens.

------
petercooper
Mint _looks_ cool but I don't get how they have so many users. I think you'd
need to be batshit insane to put a large collection of your financial details
into an online third party service.

~~~
gojomo
I also found that reading Mint.com's "Privacy and Security" FAQs raised more
questions than it answered.

How do they "ask for your online banking user name and passwords" but not
'see' the information (as they claim)? They must be finessing the meaning of
'see'.

Who are these "online financial service providers" where my "online banking
credentials are stored"? They aren't named, but the wording suggests they are
someone other than either Mint itself or my own financial institutions. If
these are the most important link in the chain -- the place where my
credentials are stored! -- I have a right to know who they are.

~~~
timf
Mint uses Yodlee

Here's one take on it, <http://www.brokegradstudent.com/mint-myths-debunked/>

